# Bolens 2000H 5020H Bagger Fit question



## allen9878 (Nov 26, 2018)

Hello,

I have a Bolens 2000H 5020H lawn tractor and I need to figure out if a bagger will fit on it. I checked the charts posted on this site and don't see my tractor on any of the PDF's as an option. Am I missing them, or is it listed under a different number I am unaware of?

The bagger for sale is a Bolens Model #30901 Bagger. Can anyone assist with direction on how to figure this out or if they know whether this bagger would fit my machine?

Thank you!

-Robert


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

I recommend contacting http://samsbolens.com

The later products made by MTD will not work on a real Bolens, only on the MTD built units.


----------

